# the next thesis..coming soon.



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been working on my next thesis it will be about depression. I have already put about eight hours into it in the last two days but I am wondering if their is something I can cover that will help people?

draconis


----------



## Doubt&Wonder (Oct 29, 2007)

Maybe check out the book "Feelings Buried Alive NEVER Die" by Karol Truman..... this book puts a new twist on dealing with depression - from deep with in where our childhood wounds hide.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Many of the medical books I use are ones my wife will be using in upcoming classes. It helps me to study before I help her study.

The depression thesis is already out but if I come back to it I will be sure to check it out. I want to work on my Revelation, female sex thesis, and maybe tackle anxiety first. I also have parts of posting thesis that I have had aside and posting lingo.

Not that it is a real matter I work on them when all four of the boards I am a regular on are slow.

Self education is so great, I have learned so much doing everything I have.

draconis


----------



## ronnieswifey1120 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Draconis...

I've read a few of your posts and I have to say, you're great.

Something that I've personally been battling with is getting past the abuse and moving forward. I'm a newlywed but tend to have "relapses" where I fall back into depression and low self esteem. I'd love to hear what you have to say on that subject. Good luck with your thesis!


----------

